# "Herb is a healing of a nation...."



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

So, I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on Bob Marley's favorite herb to help calm dog owners on walks. The other day I was walking Ruby to the beach, hoping that I wouldn't run into another dog and owner walking. I always thought it was small dogs at the end of the leash that triggered a reaction. I also thought it could be me tensing up. So many variables to ponder. So we train train train. Anyway.... We were walking to the beach and we see a guy with an excited golden retriever puppy walking towards us. He looked like a happy go lucky type guy from a distant. Ruby and I continued walking... Nice loose lead to my side. I hummed to myself thinking how happy he looked... Keeping calm thoughts. We got closer.... Wow, he was happy, dog was wet and happy. I could smell the pot. He was smoking a joint. Ruby and I passed him, NO PROBLEM! 

So, what are your thoughts? Do humans sabotage easy walking with our dogs by stressing? If you are calm, but other person is anxious could that be a trigger. Most trainers say to exert calm assertive energy to control dogs. Maybe it's just calm and happy energy. This guy was not assertive with his dog. Maybe his energy calmed me and in turn Ruby was calm. Please share you thoughts.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: Or you got a contact high as you passed.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Oh, I didn't think of that. I didn't feel high. I was friendlier, tho. He said it was beautiful day and have fun. Just interesting. I think someone should do a study.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I take a Xanax before I walk Lyka, does that count? Lol

I was in Cali for 2 months helping my mom after surgery last year, and nearly everyone smokes in her community. I found them very pleasant to be around in the beginning, but after awhile, the lack of any real conversation became annoying. 

As for it working to calm a dog, I could see how it would work as far as nerves go, but I don't see how assertiveness would come into play at all. I think it would make you too mellow? Then again, I haven't smoked myself since my teenage years, so maybe with most people smoking the medical strains nowadays, it's a different high? I'm not sure.

But if anyone wants to give it a try, I'd be interested to know the results


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I read recently that cannabis aids broken bones to heal...wish I'd heard about that 6 weeks ago, could have helped my foot heal faster.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd rather have chocolate:wild:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> I'd rather have chocolate:wild:


Ohhh..you will. And Doritoes and Taco Bell and anything else that's handy.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

A human who is uptight is telegraphed to dogs even if the human is faking being calm ....that would be my opinion. If getting high actually changes a nervous uptight individual's "mood" and body chemistry, I could see it making a difference. However, if you come across a drug detection dog...you might get a different reaction

SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Ruby'sMom said:


> Oh, I didn't think of that. I didn't feel high. I was friendlier, tho. He said it was beautiful day and have fun. Just interesting. I think someone should do a study.


Well, I imagine it was a beautiful day to him This study could take place close to home. I wonder how many noticed a change in Spokane when it was made legal last year


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I read recently that cannabis aids broken bones to heal...wish I'd heard about that 6 weeks ago, could have helped my foot heal faster.


I would think Comfrey would be much better for bone regrowth.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> Do humans sabotage easy walking with our dogs by stressing?


Tension on the leash is the problem. If your calm and comfortable with your dogs behavior and in your ability to control the dog, then you will have no problems on walks.

I think people bring fear into it, and are afraid of whats gonna happen with dog encounters. They may not be 100% confident on how they control their dog and so carry the tension which communicates to the dog through the leash.

The dog senses the walkers lack of confidence and is more protective/reactive.

I think to break that cycle one must get more knowledgeable rather than more passive. 

Sometimes action is required too.

But overall discipline and training the dog is important to not have any issues you can' handle.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

medical marijuana doesn't get you high 

there are special strains grown for high _cannabidiol content whereas strains for recreational use have been developing higher levels of thc , the psychoactive element._


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe whatever we are feeling travels down the leash. If I am stressed I notice Raina acts more nervous and more protective. If I am depressed she is quieter but will sometimes do something silly like she is trying to make me happy. I don't smoke before walking her or training because I feel I need to be at full capacity with her high drive. So I do believe your emotional feelings are picked up by the dog. If the guy was happy, then his dog was relaxed and happy. I wouldn't give the dog any pot of any kind though, even though I don't believe it has any bad effects on most humans.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I understand the lack of leash pressure and being calm rather than acting calm all contribute to a calm dog. I feel that I'm getting pretty good at it. Ruby's reaction to other dogs on leash seems ..... Varied. At first I thought I was the one triggering it & maybe at times I was.... I was acting calm rather than being calm. Then I saw a trend.... Small dogs on retractable leashes would always get her amped up. I go to a training class in Spokane, and we are calm with the 18 other dogs in class, even Bling Bling, the chihuahua the trainer brings on an occasion. But all the handlers and trainers are authentically calm. What I'm thinking now is its actually the other person that is apprehensive that triggers a reaction. Their energy also gets their dog amped up. And I'm the last to know. I'm getting better at reading Ruby's body language, and can make a correction. I just found it odd that she didn't react to the excited puppy. She was interested, but didn't break her heel & was at ease.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I agree that being knowledgable and not passive is preferred. I'm not planning on getting high so I can walk my dog. I was just curious if anyone had made the same obversations with their own dogs. That it was the other person's energy that got their dog amped up. I guess it's possible that this guy and his puppy had me so perplexed that I was too busy thinking to be anxious. Everything else was normal- loose leash, Ruby in heel, normal pace, slow breaths. I actually drape her leash around my neck and just keep two fingers on leash to communicate. (Trainer's suggestion)


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sometimes when I think Raina is going to be reactive, she does just the opposite as if the other dog doesn't even exist except to look at one time. Other times she will bark at the same dog. I think some of it has to do with her mood at the time and some of it has to do with emotions I may be feeling. I'm happy when she does not react and I always praise her. She is getting better at calming more quickly when she does react as well. We have practiced a lot but since she is only reactive with strange dogs I have to wait until I run across someone. She no longer lunges at other dogs like she did when she was a pup but sometimes she will still bark until I put her in a sit and say "Quiet". After the short sit we continue on and she is usually fine but will sometimes look behind her to check other other dogs location.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Haha! Bling Bling, how's she doing with Luna added to the mix? 

Even before pot was legalised here people would sit out on their front porch smoking it, you could smell it from the sidewalk. My girls didn't react, but they always seemed to be more "alert" as we passed by. Their attention was more than just a passing glance which is what they typically do when seeing other people out and about.

The high guy and his happy pup didn't warrant any kind of response, I'm not sure how much smoking dope would play into it.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

It amazes me to see Bling Bling prance through two rows of GSD only about 6 feet apart! Great practice for us. There is also a skidish hound named Burgers & Beer. Love that hound. I don't know Luna. Is that Laurie's new pup? I missed class the last two weeks. :-(


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ruby'sMom said:


> I agree that being knowledgable and not passive is preferred. I'm not planning on getting high so I can walk my dog. I was just curious if anyone had made the same obversations with their own dogs. That it was the other person's energy that got their dog amped up. I guess it's possible that this guy and his puppy had me so perplexed that I was too busy thinking to be anxious. Everything else was normal- loose leash, Ruby in heel, normal pace, slow breaths. I actually drape her leash around my neck and just keep two fingers on leash to communicate. (Trainer's suggestion)


Instead of around your neck, you can try holding it firmly in your right hand and letting it drape over your fingers in your left. It can accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Steve Strom said:


> Instead of around your neck, you can try holding it firmly in your right hand and letting it drape over your fingers in your left. It can accomplish the same thing.


We started out with that technique when Ruby wore her prong. When we switched to martingale and Ruby maintained heel without corrections in class the trainer had me switch to over the neck. I think the end goal is to be off lead and maintain heel, at least that's what I observed with more advanced people in class.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, but I'm just really cautious about those kind of things having seen dogs do the unexpected in those classes. It could be an easy way to get hurt, to me, for no reason. They know when you take the leash off, whether or not its been in your hand or over your neck. I just don't want to see you get hurt.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Luna and Bling Bling belong to one of the helpers, Bill. Luna is a black GSD pup about 4-5 months old now I think.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

Ah, Bill, he helps me quite a bit. He is usually helping out, but I have seen him with a beautiful black shepherd. I didn't realize Bling Bling was his. Bill is so quiet. 

Steve- good point about leash around neck be dangerous. I'll have to rethink my position.  i don't think I could ever trust Ruby off leash anyway.


----------

